# Free photo editings.



## Dixon (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello, I will edit your photo's to make them look like paintings, to put cool texts on them, to watermark them, for free, for you!


----------



## Dixon (Aug 30, 2011)

Some examples:

Smudging and texts:











































Banner:






Watermarking of my chicken:


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 13, 2011)

Dixon said:
			
		

> Hello, I will edit your photo's to make them look like paintings, to put cool texts on them, to watermark them, for free, for you!


Neat!  Want to PM me?  I have a few that I'd love to have done


----------

